# starting to call geese



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

im gunna start to learn how to call
got any tips or advice for me? it would help a lot
also whats the best beginner call tha still works good and isnt a arm and aleg


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Get yourself the dvd or video HONKER TALK

I feel the best call for a reasonable price is the Supermag polycarb version. $59.99

PRACTICE--PRACTICE---PRACTICE


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ron.....Listen up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dan,I thought that Ron was pretty dam good at calling the crow's in(joke).


----------



## EasternshoreGANDER (May 1, 2005)

The Shoremann is the easiest call to learn with. Available through www.seanmanncalls.com if you get it in black ABS its only 49.99 its a great call it can make all sound from the fastest feed call (set of fast clucks) youve ever heard, moans, honks, deep and rasby or clear, clucks, laydown calls, hails, comeback calls, everything. It also come with a instructional tape and lanyard.


----------



## goose_slayer28 (Mar 28, 2005)

the wing lock call is the call i found easiest to learn on its a good enough call so even when you get really good youll still want to use it every time.. the wood calls have a great sound and at 35 bucks it may be the best call out there for under 50 bucks.. I learned the hard way what ever you do dont buy a real cheap call or you the sounds that come out of it may want to make you quit...


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

All good advice. I like Honker Talk and the Fred Zink video. One thing I wish I could do over again is buy a good call right away. I have about 30 goose calls and only 3 of them are worth a damn. You can pick up a used acrylic like an SMH, GK, Grounds, etc for under $100.

I look at what I have spent on cheap calls that got me nowhere and wish I would have invested in a good call first.

Now, that I have blown a call a few years, I can make a $25 call sound like pretty good. But I learned good technique on a decent call. Also, a high end call will always have resale value if you want to try something else.

Just my $.02


----------

